# Driver Side DRL off when headlights are on



## TrueEgor (Mar 11, 2020)

I recently bought a 2016 Cruze with the DRL LED strips built into the headlight assembly. During daylight, the LED strips on both sides come on and work as expected. However, when the headlights come on, the passenger side LED strip is on but the drivers side is not. Has anyone seen this or have ideas how to fix it?


----------

